# Holy work bench with festool storage



## Alex (13 Sep 2013)

Remember when the shop was spanking new and I inherited an old snooker/pool table. I incorporated the snooker table into a bench but always had a hankering for a holy bench. 
Picture story of evolution of my work bench.












Started dabbling with the idea of hinged rail. Check out the ball return. Also MK1 boom arm works great.



Goodbye pool table.



Hello torsion box top.


----------



## Alex (13 Sep 2013)

Some use's for holy top. 













Added this little beaut.















Anti racking packing.


----------



## Alex (13 Sep 2013)

Rail hinge and saw catcher












Made removable to fine tune squareness.



A little jig that solves so big problems.









Look mom no hands.






Helps with stablising cut for those pushing rail to the limit.



made this to help that.










Under bench storage


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Sep 2013)

Ah! holey! I wondered why you wanted a religious work bench? I know some people regard them as altars, though.


----------



## mahomo59 (13 Sep 2013)

Good work seriously impressive!


----------



## adidat (13 Sep 2013)

some pretty sweet ideas there! this is what makes forums so good sharing excellent ideas and ingenious tips!

adidat

eagerly awaiting more!


----------



## Graham Orm (13 Sep 2013)

Excellent job, do you find the end vice twists without the packers?


----------



## No skills (13 Sep 2013)

Think I saw this over on FOG as well? some excellent ideas you have put into use.

Do you make a living as a woodworker?


----------



## rdesign (13 Sep 2013)

awesome just a few questions can u show the jig for stopping it falling over and ruining ur break out strip already replaced it once so never doing angle cuts again ha ur jig looks ingenious. 
on ut torsion box u have no holes in the bottom what will stop u losseing stuff down the holes or it filling with dust?
very nice bench indeed will definitely steal some ideas.
rick

forgot to say ver envious of your festool collection. :twisted:


----------



## markturner (14 Sep 2013)

Very nice....


----------



## Berncarpenter (14 Sep 2013)

Very ingenious i like it a lot think you deserve a job with festools research and development dept. =D> 

Cheers Bern.


----------



## Alex (14 Sep 2013)

Thanks for your comments chaps. I've added some more to the bench not got round to taking pics yet. I'll try get them up asap.


Grayorm":6wkviqvq said:


> Excellent job, do you find the end vice twists without the packers?


The vice works without racking over the mechanism but clamping to the side or something big then packers work superbly.


----------



## Alex (14 Sep 2013)

rdesign. Yeah the safety rail jig is one of my better inventions. It's just a bit of 6mm plexi glass/ polycarbonate sheet, cut to fit track. The two upright bits have enlarged 8mm holes so when the saw is placed on the track the 8mm thread rods can be quickly slid into place and wing nut tighten. The jig works to help with plunge cuts to stop saw jumping off track and works great at 45' as well. It also keeps the saw from tipping off the track when I hinge track on my mft. In case it was clear it's this bit.



Uses the existing rod space on the saw for parallel guide. Just use countersink 6mm bolt, counter joint washer and 6mm wing nut.






I've not glued the top on as the whole storage unit is built as an I beam structure so the top is not realy part of torsion box. Unfortunately my autistic son does post everything down the holes so the top comes off more often than needs.


----------



## rdesign (15 Sep 2013)

thats very co how did u shape the perspex??
sorry if i'm missing something simple
rick


----------



## monkeybiter (15 Sep 2013)

Only a simple bit but that planing work holding wedge clamp is very good. Off to make one now.


----------



## billybuntus (15 Sep 2013)

Very nice! I'm envious of your festool collection and your overhead extraction. I don't have the head space :-(


----------

